# More Pickled Eggs with Polish Sausage.....



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2013)

Bride has been looking at all the pickled eggs on the forum......  Sooooo..... When the pickle jar was empty she said, "Head to the store.... I need some stuff"...

So, off to the store I goes.... 

                                  .... Here is some of the prep.....













Prep.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 26, 2013






             .......The brine......  The recipes she found and added stuff to it........













Pickling Juice.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 26, 2013






                              .... Now we are waiting for a few weeks... 













Waiting in the Jar.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 26, 2013
__ 1






..........Sure looks and smells good......   See ya later..........

Dave


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, those sure look good Dave!  

My wife wouldn't like me very much after a few of those


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2013)

looks great dave. i always have a jar in the fridge.

david


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good, Dave.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

Now you have something to look forward to!  That brine looks flavorful - did you make the Polish sausage?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont stand behind Dave and the campfire


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 26, 2013)

looks good Dave

any chance in getting the recipe


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice!!!

   Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jan 26, 2013)

Those look great Dave..... See what ya did.. I want some now..... I'll have to make some here soon


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Man, those sure look good Dave!
> 
> *My wife wouldn't like me very much after a few of those*


If you get her to make them....... How could she complain...


themule69 said:


> looks great dave. *i always have a jar in the fridge.*
> 
> david


If these are good, so will we....   


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks good, Dave.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin... 


Smoking B said:


> Now you have something to look forward to!  That brine looks flavorful - *did you make the Polish sausage*?


Jeremy, sad to say..... store bought....  My homemade stuff is for "naked" eating.....  


nepas said:


> Dont stand behind Dave and the campfire


..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....  Switch on..... Gas on..... Hang on.......   


coyote1 said:


> looks good Dave
> 
> *any chance in getting the recipe*


Yep.... coming up......  can't promise much.... first time making our own brine.... I usually fill the pickled herring jar with eggs after the herring is gone....  


boykjo said:


> Those look great Dave..... See what ya did.. I want some now..... I'll have to make some here soon


They *are* health food.....  but you knew that..... right Joe ??


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2013)

Bride's adapted recipe from "who knows how many" recipes she looked at....

18 eggs

2 Lrg. sweet onions

2 C white wine vinegar

2 C Cider vinegar

4 C distilled water

4 cloves garlic

2 Kielbasa Polish Sausage (straight ones)?

1 Tbs.whole Black Pepper Corns

1 Tbs red pepper flakes

1 C white sugar

2 tsp. Sea Salt

3 Tbs. Pickling Spice

Boil your eggs... remove the shells...  prick the eggs with corn on the cob holders...(got that from this forum.. nepas, I think)

Brine... vinegars, water, sugar, salt...  heat to dissolve... add all the spices

     bring to almost a boil and  pour over ingredients in the jar....

     Somewhere it said, doing this will keep the eggs  from getting rubbery....  

     Could be the truth... We don't know... Bride tried it.... We will see if they get rubbery....

Prep the jar layering onions, sausage and eggs.......

Preheat the bottom of the jar when packing and pouring.... in the sink with hot tap water.....

Bride does this now.... she had a jar bottom pop out from pouring hot liquid in it....  Boy was she P.O.ed

Store 2 weeks or so in the refer..... eat..... enjoy....

I remember the days..... Years ago..... Pickled Polish Sausage sat on the bar.... Then the eggs went in.... Holy Cr&p they were good....

The next day at work, everyone knew where you had been.... How did they know ?


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks Dave


----------



## venture (Jan 26, 2013)

Between the sausage and the eggs?

Windows open and get nowhere near a fire?  Or Dave?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I see some Mt. Olive dills in the pic.

Those are a favorite at our house.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

fart.png



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 27, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2013)

*..........you are too, too kind my friend.....  *

*  *













fart.png



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 27, 2013


----------



## gotarace (Jan 27, 2013)

Dave those eggs and sausage look great from here...My wife cringes every time I toss down a few beers and a pickled egg chaser...lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thank you for your brine recipe !!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 27, 2013)

Look real good Dave..pickled eggs have become a fav now. The Lab, of course, gets blamed for any noise emitted...poor dog


----------



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2013)

gotarace said:


> Dave those eggs and sausage look great from here...My wife cringes every time I toss down a few beers and a pickled egg chaser...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome.... I haven't tasted it yet, but..... I don't recall ever having a bad pickled egg or Polish....   


Chef Willie said:


> Look real good Dave..pickled eggs have become a fav now. The Lab, of course, gets blamed for any noise emitted...poor dog


Poor dog is right.... mine too....


----------



## venture (Jan 27, 2013)

The older I get?  The more I think I need to get a dog.  A big dog!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jan 27, 2013)

My goodness!!!  Think I just 'poofed' looking at those incredible, delectable looking morsels..  Yummm

Rich


----------



## tennsmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

Dave I can tell they gonna be good ,

I love pickled eggs, any kind of sausage, any kind of cheese, couple of home grown pickled jajapeno peppers,

crackers and a brew,

my favorite snack. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 28, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Man, those sure look good Dave!
> 
> My wife wouldn't like me very much after a few of those





nepas said:


> Dont stand behind Dave and the campfire





gotarace said:


> Dave those eggs and sausage look great from here...My wife cringes every time I toss down a few beers and a pickled egg chaser...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chef Willie said:


> Look real good Dave..pickled eggs have become a fav now. The Lab, of course, gets blamed for any noise emitted...poor dog





PGSmoker64 said:


> Man, those sure look good Dave!
> 
> My wife wouldn't like me very much after a few of those





nepas said:


> Dont stand behind Dave and the campfire





gotarace said:


> Dave those eggs and sausage look great from here...My wife cringes every time I toss down a few beers and a pickled egg chaser...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PGSmoker64 said:


> Man, those sure look good Dave!
> 
> My wife wouldn't like me very much after a few of those





nepas said:


> Dont stand behind Dave and the campfire





PGSmoker64 said:


> Man, those sure look good Dave!
> 
> My wife wouldn't like me very much after a few of those


It must be the recipes you guys are using as my pickled eggs  produce silent and odorless emissions.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, my wife thinks I should let you know that after the doctor gets my sinuses cleared, he is going to work on my hearing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks great Dave. Can't wait to see and hear about how they end up.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2013)

Venture said:


> The older I get?  The more I think I need to get a dog.  A big dog!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Merv, a dog is good to have around for many, many reasons..... 


AlaskanBear said:


> My goodness!!!  Think I just 'poofed' looking at those incredible, delectable looking morsels..  Yummm
> 
> Rich


HAHAHA....  At the very least, the brain thinks that..... 


TennSmoker said:


> Dave I can tell they gonna be good ,
> 
> I love pickled eggs, any kind of sausage, any kind of cheese, couple of home grown pickled jajapeno peppers,
> 
> ...


Al, sometimes pickled snacks just call my name too..... 


Mr T 59874 said:


> Oh, my wife thinks I should let you know that after the doctor gets my sinuses cleared, he is going to work on my hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom.... *DON'T* GO TO THE DOCTOR.......  BAD CHOICE.....


----------



## roller (Jan 28, 2013)

Those look great Dave. Thanks for sharing.


----------

